# South African Vape Magazine



## GerritVisagie (10/4/18)

Hey Fellow cloud creators, 
so i was google foo-ing around and i came across this interesting little bit of info.
Some okies just launched a South African Vape Magazine.
Seems to be digital right now, and a simple subscribe gets you reading.
Subscribing seems to be free at the moment.

http://vapermag.co.za

anyways, just thought id share... because yes, i do care.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Spyro (10/4/18)

"if your battery wrap is damaged throw away your battery and get a new one" lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/4/18)

Was a nice read. Thanks @GerritVisagie


----------



## Hooked (10/4/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey Fellow cloud creators,
> so i was google foo-ing around and i came across this interesting little bit of info.
> Some okies just launched a South African Vape Magazine.
> Seems to be digital right now, and a simple subscribe gets you reading.
> ...



Thnx for sharing this, even if we don't agree with some of the contents of the mag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/4/18)

Thanks for the heads-up @GerritVisagie


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/4/18)

Ja ne, some of the Info is a bit far from the truth, but I think this is a step in the right direction. 
Maybe they should get some of the old Vets to write some columns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Hooked (10/4/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Ja ne, some of the Info is a bit far from the truth, but I think this is a step in the right direction.
> Maybe they should get some of the old Vets to write some columns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@GerritVisagie I think it's fantastic that someone has taken the initiative to create a vapers' magazine. Perhaps some of our "old Vets" could contact them and *offer* to write a column? And perhaps advertise our forum? [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @GerritVisagie I think it's fantastic that someone has taken the initiative to create a vapers' magazine. Perhaps some of our "old Vets" could contact them and *offer* to write a column? And perhaps advertise our forum? [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]



That's what I was thinking!
Great minds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (11/4/18)

Great idea, terrible content. Reading through this actually made me wonder if anyone part of this magazine has any passion for vaping. Truly annoyed me to a point a had to send them a message...in all honesty this looks like a way to make money from advertising and nothing more.
"In the information age ignorance is a choice"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (11/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Perhaps some of our "old Vets" could contact them and *offer* to write a column?



*cough*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

RichJB said:


> *cough*



@RichJB After your lucid explanation to me of the difference between MTL and DL, you should offer to do a write-up for this mag!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (11/4/18)

I have already submitted a DIY article to them. It's up to them whether they publish it or not. But they have the content from me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/4/18)

I haven't gone onto the website to check this "VapeMagazine" out, and dont really think i need to judging by 99% of the comments made.

Is this really a step in the right direction when people dont know what they talking about ?

Besides the above issue i already have more than enough content to read right here on ecigssa and can recieve feedback within a few mins/hours regarding questions i have vs reading something and leave learning nothing new.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (11/4/18)

I picked up a physical copy at VK in Northcliff in November last year. Its barely 30 pages and majority of it is adverts. I had high expectations for this hoping they would follow the US and UK in terms of content.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/4/18)

I figure, you have to start somewhere. Won't be lobbing stones just yet, we all know how things go when starting something new. 
I still remember issue 1 of speed 'n sound


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

I agree with @GerritVisagie. Give the guys a chance and offer articles, as @RichJB has done, which will improve the mag. If they don't accept these contributions, well ... that's another story. As for the advertising - they need it. Most of the magazines have more ads than content - if not the sales prices would be over the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (11/4/18)

Hooked said:


> I agree with @GerritVisagie. Give the guys a chance and offer articles, as @RichJB has done, which will improve the mag. If they don't accept these contributions, well ... that's another story. As for the advertising - they need it. Most of the magazines have more ads than content - if not the sales prices would be over the top.


The magazines are actually free, which is an upside.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter (11/4/18)

I have a hard copy of this magazine, got it last year november/december.

I take my hat off to the guys, getting something going is not easy. I tried to get a brewing magazine going in 2105 - I just could not do it.

With each edition, hopefully they will learn something new.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (11/4/18)

87hunter said:


> I have a hard copy of this magazine, got it last year november/december.
> 
> I take my hat off to the guys, getting something going is not easy. I tried to get a brewing magazine going in 2105 - I just could not do it.
> 
> With each edition, hopefully they will learn something new.


 I would Imagine that there is no paper in 2105, possibly why it didnt work that well... And on another note, can you please share the Time machine's Build PLans with me?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## 87hunter (11/4/18)

Dietz said:


> I would Imagine that there is no paper in 2105, possibly why it didnt work that well... And on another note, can you please share the Time machine's PLans with me?


took me four reads before I spotted the mistake.
I actually thought you where on drugs  well spotted!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> The magazines are actually free, which is an upside.



That explains the abundance of advertising then.


----------

